# Need help on jetty fishing perdido pass



## marlinhunter (May 6, 2014)

Any tips on what to use to catch reds/ specs off the jettys or surf on perdido pass jettys or beach? Thanks guys


----------



## amdoch (Feb 5, 2014)

Usually a popping cork with a live shrimp will do the trick  I cast it out far enough to just get past the drop off and then hope for the best. Another good option is using a gulp (new penny colored) shrimp and jig it across real slow until you feel a bite. I hit my limit on reds for a week straight last year on gulps


----------



## marlinhunter (May 6, 2014)

amdoch said:


> Usually a popping cork with a live shrimp will do the trick  I cast it out far enough to just get past the drop off and then hope for the best. Another good option is using a gulp (new penny colored) shrimp and jig it across real slow until you feel a bite. I hit my limit on reds for a week straight last year on gulps


Thank you! I'm going down to my beach house this weekend and hope to catch something! I will try them both.


----------

